# [SOLVED] Hilfe! Kann WCID-GUI nicht starten. Pythonproblem?!

## PaddyW

Hallo zusammen,

habe mit nem Kumpel mein Gentoo aus Vordermann gebracht. Super Teil. Nachdem er weg war, ist auf einmal mein wcid-Trayicon verschwunden und ich kann den wcid-client nicht mehr starten.

Mein WLAN funktioniert zwar tadellos, aber das Icon ist halt weg und wenn ich die GUi starten will, läd sie erst ein paar Sekunden in der Taskbar und verschwindet dann wieder.

Es kommt folgende Meldung beim Ausführen von wicd-client unter meinem Benutzer (nicht su):

 *Quote:*   

> wicd-client
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 40, in <module>
> ...

 

Davor hatten wir aus Versehen phyton gelöscht und dann die neueste 2.5er Version aus dem Netz gezogen. Hab irgendwo auch gelesen, dass wicd python2.4 braucht, stimmt das?

Hab die Configdateien mal gelöscht/umbenannt, was auch nichts gebraucht hat.

revdep-rebuild hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht, genau so wenig wie:  *Quote:*   

> emerge --ask --newuse --update --deep --verbose world

 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Infos braucht schicke ich sie natürlich umgehend.

Gruß!!!Last edited by PaddyW on Thu Oct 23, 2008 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504315.html

Das habe ich mir mal gebookmarked als ich mal drübergestoßen bin.

Jetzt zu deinem Problem.

Rein theoretisch ist es egal mit welcher python Version wicd installiert wird, laut Ebuild funktionieren alle.

Allerdings könnte es sein das du wegen dem manuellen installieren von python genau dieses da liegt wo portage evtl nachschaut aber wicd nicht.

Vll solltest du mal versuchen den oberen Thread nachzugehen.

Vll musst du aber auch nur einmal python-updater laufenlassen.

Es könnte sein das du das hier nicht beachtet hst:

```
You may need to restart the dbus service after upgrading wicd.

To start wicd at boot, add /etc/init.d/wicd to a runlevel and:

- Remove all net.* initscripts (except for net.lo) from all runlevels

- Add these scripts to the RC_PLUG_SERVICES line in /etc/conf.d/rc

(For example, RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0 !net.wlan0")
```

Falls du die baselayout-2 verwendest ist das nun da zu finden

/etc/rc.conf

```
# Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. rc_plug_services is a

# default we allow services through as rc_coldplug/rc_hotplug has to be YES

# Example - rc_plug_services="net.wlan !net.*"

# This allows net.wlan and any service not matching net.* to be plugged.

rc_plug_services=""
```

----------

## Fugee47

vielleicht hilft python-updater ??

----------

## PaddyW

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Also phyton-updater hat nichts gebracht. Da bekomm ich ja keine Rückmeldung, oder? Der werkelt ein bisschen und springt dann wieder in den Prompt.

dbus hab ich gestoppt und wieder gestartet keine Änderung.

Die Meldung bekomm ich jetzt, wenn ich wicd über /etc/init.d/wicd stoppe und wieder starte:

 *Quote:*   

> wicd-client
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 50, in <module>
> ...

 

----------

## Necoro

pygtk neu bauen  :Smile: 

/edit: der erste Fehler kommt iirc davon, dass du python mit ucs2 gebaut hattest  :Wink: 

----------

## PaddyW

Super, hat geklappt vielen Dank!

Jetzt kann ich zwar den wicd-client starten und anschliessen über das Trayicon die GUI aufrufen, nach einem Neustart ist das Trayicon aber immer noch nicht automatisch neben der Uhr. Das Icon erscheint erst, wenn ich wicd-client manuell starte. Erst danach kann ich die GUI starten, vorher nicht...obwohl der Daemon, wie gesagt, gestartet ist und funtioniert.

Neu emergen hat nix gebracht. Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Max Steel

einen Symlink nach /usr/bin/wicd-client in ~/.kde3.5/Autostart/ legen.

Am einfachsten per mc

----------

## PaddyW

Oh nein. Wenn ich jetzt als User den wicd-client starten wil,l kommt wieder:

 *Quote:*   

> wicd-client
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py", line 40, in <module>
> ...

 

Habe schon alles gemacht, was ihr gesagt habt. Als "su" geht alles ohne Probleme....Hilfe!  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Dein per Hand installiertes Python und das emergte Python beißen sich  :Smile: . - Und je nachdem, wie deine Environment aussieht benutzt er denn das eine oder das andere. Baue mal dein Python neu (mit -ucs2  :Exclamation:  ) und lösche denn das von dir selber gebaute Python.

----------

## PaddyW

Sauber! Habe python manuell aus /usr/local gelöscht und neu emergt. Funktioniert tadellos!

----------

